# Bearded Dragon and Herman Tortoise



## tillyb73 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Hi Peeps!* 
I'm new on here and new to keeping reptiles. I have a bearded dragon (now 5 months old) and a herman tortoise (now 1 year 3 months). We bought them from a reptile dealer about 6 weeks ago and were told that they could be kept in the same viv as they would keep each other company. We were also sold all the bits that are needed totalling £400. There are only 2 reptile shops where I live and it is obvious that one tries to outsell the other but we have been given very different advice. The shop from where we bought from told us that they could be kept together and that the beardie will cost £15 per week to feed, (8-10 Ex. Large hoppers per day, plus Mori worms) and not to turn the heating down at night. The shop that we didn't buy; from but called in yesterday to get some hoppers as the other shop was closed; told us under no circumstances should the two be kept together (he even showed us a letter from the council where he had reported the other shop for keeping more than one species in a viv). He went on to say that the heating should be turned down at night and that I am feeding him on too many hoppers (he won't eat any veg, and refuses crickets). 

All I want is some straight un-biased information from someone who isn't trying to outdo the only competition in the area! Both owners condemn the other but the advice from both are at opposite ends of the scale. Please help as I don't want my animals to suffer.

Thank you in advance


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

definately get them separated ASAP, they shouldn't be kept together. Seems like the other shop was just trying to get more money out of you.

Sounds like the shop that showed you the letter and told you that you cant keep them together is more reliable.

Could you describe what your set up is at the moment and i can help you in terms of the Beardie, I have no experience with torts though.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

we keep hermanns torts and have bearded dragons at the moment and wouldnt dream of keeping them together,for starters they have different requirements and live in different parts of the world.also torts dont need to live in vivs even the tropical torts i own live in indoor guinea pig cages or a diy tortoise table made out of a piece of furniture.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

sorry for the double post but another thing while listing your set up, if possible pics will really help. 

Oh yeah and welcome to the forum and i am glad you are trying to sort things out!


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

you shouldn't keep them together at all. they require very different requirements and actually you are not really meant to keep tortoises in a viv as they can cook and thats not to mention the diseases which can be passed on from one to the other!. i would suggest keeping the bearded dragon in the viv (what size is it? ) and either purchase or make a tortoise table as these will give the tortoises the ventilation needed! in the future i would go to the shop that corrected the other as they seem much more knowledgeable than the other!


----------



## tillyb73 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 3ft x 15inc x 15inc viv, at one end we have a ceramic heater and next to it a 10% uv compact light. I use ground walnut as a substrate, I have been keeping the ambient temp of the viv at 90 degrees and the basking site at 100 degrees. I must admit, I am a little worried that the tortoise was eating the beardies poop but what I brought it up with the shop I purchased them from, he told me that it was normal and it was the tortoises way of increasing its protein! Do you need any more info on the setup, thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

ok with the beardie, that viv sounds good except:

Its ill-advised to use a partical substrate (sand, bark etc) with beardies as they lick everything and may ingest the sub while eating, eventually causing something called 'impaction' which can be very dangerous. Textured ceramic tiles, slate tiles etc are the best and kitchen roll is good too. I use slate tiles all over and kitchen roll in the cool end for when my beardie is sleeping. 100x easier than substrate, so easy to clean and good for beardies nails.

If the tort is eating the beardies poo, this can be very dangerous and i assume that a large amount of parasites have been ingested already and you may need to take the tort to the vets if any bad signs of health appear.

Do you have a cooler end in the viv, temps should be around 85-90f ambient, but there should be a basking of around 100f and a cool end around 80f. Do you use a thermostat?

The UV light is fine as long as it is less then 6 months old and also if your beardie has a place that he can get within 6-10 inches of the uv tube.

Sorry for the long reply but there is alot to be improved on.

Hope this helps


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

tillyb73 said:


> I have a 3ft x 15inc x 15inc viv, at one end we have a ceramic heater and next to it a 10% uv compact light. I use ground walnut as a substrate, I have been keeping the ambient temp of the viv at 90 degrees and the basking site at 100 degrees. I must admit, I am a little worried that the tortoise was eating the beardies poop but what I brought it up with the shop I purchased them from, he told me that it was normal and it was the tortoises way of increasing its protein! Do you need any more info on the setup, thank you so much for your advice.


:lol2:the viv will do you for a while for the beardy1 WOW that will not be good eating poo from another animal! after you have sorted all your vivs and things i would sugggest taking them both to the vet to get there poo screened for desieses as if found will be cheaply corrected now but could be fatal later on! the best quik method of houseing tortoises is getting one of these plastic indoor rabbit enclosures the set up is the same as the bearded but with no roof! 

http://www.petzoo.co.uk/images/torttable6big.jpg

take a look at this!


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

Agreed.

Also here is a caresheet suggested on this forum for your herman should you want to take a look at it, it seems like a good one.
Hermanns Tortoise Caresheet


woodsy said:


> :lol2:the viv will do you for a while for the beardy1 WOW that will not be good eating poo from another animal! after you have sorted all your vivs and things i would sugggest taking them both to the vet to get there poo screened for desieses as if found will be cheaply corrected now but could be fatal later on! the best quik method of houseing tortoises is getting one of these plastic indoor rabbit enclosures the set up is the same as the bearded but with no roof!
> 
> http://www.petzoo.co.uk/images/torttable6big.jpg
> 
> take a look at this!


----------



## tillyb73 (Apr 23, 2008)

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/tillyb73/DSC00043.jpg
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg165/tillyb73/DSC00044.jpg

Here are the two pics I just quickly took with my mobile, sorry if they are a bit blurred but hopefully you can see. 

I will get the two seperated, i will go and buy something temporary for the tortoise and get something more permanent at the weekend. Thank you all for your replies and help.


----------



## tillyb73 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, I do have a cooler end in the viv, the UV light was bought at the same time at the setup so is only 6 weeks old, the shop who have given the good advice also said that the compact UV was no good as the Beardie has to be so close to it to get the benefit whereas a tube across the back of the viv would give a better range of UV?? Does this sound right?? Sorry for all the quiestions but I want to get this right now!


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

yes what you want is a uvb 10 strip light as they give them alot of the benefits of natural uv!i can see locusts in there is this cuz its feeding time or are they in there all the time? you should not leave large numbers of insects and things in with the lizard as they can harm and irritate it. i would suggest going to the care sheet section and having a good gander at both bearded dragon and hermman tortoise care sheets as people on here have written some really good ones!


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

have to carry on with work, you can pm me with questions if you want. good luck


----------

